# Puppy lipoma?



## Maneh (May 13, 2012)

Hi. Now that Mila has made it through her parvo scare, I have noticed something else. She has a lump by her left hip. She has a vet appointment next week. Just wondering what this could be. I noticed it when I first got her, but it seems to be getting bigger. Does anyone have any experience with lumps like this?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope everything is okay. I've heard of dogs getting benign "fatty" lumps (not sure what they're really called) but I believe that comes with age, although I may be wrong. Crossing my fingers some more knowledgable people respond and that it's nothing serious when you visit the vet.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

It could be from a shot they gave her. I would ask if they gave her any shots back there when she was sick. If its from that with time it will go away. Sometimes doing warm compresses will help it go away faster.


----------



## Golden9 (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes I had a golden puppy that I bought from a very quality breeder. All OFA, all clearances, akc registered, champion lines. After the puppy vaccines, a bump appeared on top of her head, as she got more puppy vaccines, the bump kept growing bigger. By the last puppy vaccines, it was really huge lump on top of her head, looked like a huge tumor growing on a puppy head. The vet said, oh its just a lipoma, don't worry about it. Said to wait till she was getting a spay, then they could cut off the huge tumor. The vet called right after surgery, to warn us that when he cut her head wide open as it was such a huge tumor, the entire scalp ripped opened. It was a huge runny pus fatty tumor. He said it took a long time get it all out of her scalp, and her entire head was covered with stitches. It was scary looking. We did keep the lipoma to have it tested, it was fatty cells containing heavy metals and chemicals from the vaccine ingredients, that the body could not get rid of, so the body stored the toxic chemicals in a fatty lipoma on her head. Apparently that is one way the body protects itself from toxins it is unable to eliminate or hide in the body elsewhere. It stores the toxins as a lipoma.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

Golden9 are you an anti-vaxer? There is no such thing as a 'runny pus fatty tumour'. If your dog had a 'scalp ripping lipoma' on its head confirmed by a vet, then I am the Queen of Sheba. Don't turn up on this forum and try to freak people out. It doesn't work, it's not normal human behaviour, and it's just not very polite.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder to those posting in this thread, please keep the rules in mind when making a post and be respectful.

Here's a link to the Rules as a reminder-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...6-grf-board-rules-registration-agreement.html


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Just a reminder to those posting in this thread, please keep the rules in mind when making a post and be respectful.
> 
> Here's a link to the Rules as a reminder-
> 
> https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...6-grf-board-rules-registration-agreement.html



I do think that false information, not based on anything scientific, has to be called out. There are a LOT of people who come to forums like this and see a post like that (or a similar one that is in another thread) and could believe that all vaccines are toxic and kill dogs. Every vaccine, for humans or dogs, come with a small risk of adverse reaction. But Holly is right to challenge this post and point out that it is not scientifically backed up. I feel that there is far too much information allowed to be posted on this forum unchallenged (about vaccines being toxic, about feeding any food with corn or grains to your dog being akin to poison, etc). Yes, there was a bit of sarcasm in Holly's post, but it was far from rude. I for one am glad she called it out.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

3 yrs ago when I joined this forum it was full of knowledgeable opinionated people that made every subject interesting. I learned loads from the diverse opinions as well as entertaining. These days you are lucky if a dozen people post in a day. JMHO but think the admin. pursuit of total kindness has lost focus on what's important and run off some wonderful interesting people.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> 3 yrs ago when I joined this forum it was full of knowledgeable opinionated people that made every subject interesting. I learned loads from the diverse opinions as well as entertaining. These days you are lucky if a dozen people post in a day. JMHO but think the admin. pursuit of total kindness has lost focus on what's important and run off some wonderful interesting people.



I totally agree. I think first and foremost, this should be a place of education for people, not a source of false information. And if that means being pointed about people breeding or seeking doodles or other designed mixes of Goldens, or breeding unethically, or putting out false information about vaccines or ingredients in dog food, then so be it. Isn't the correct information about this breed that we love far more important than being nice to someone who is spreading internet conspiracies?


----------



## Golden9 (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes, several vets saw it and yes a board certified DVM veterinarian did the surgery and he is still in practice today. So a vet did see as I had to hire a vet to surgically remove the lipoma. The Veterinarian DVM told me about the texture of this particular lipoma and how hard it was to remove and the testing of the lipoma. Please don't attack someone for sharing the truth of what happened to their Golden. If it did not happen, then I would not have wasted time sharing what happened. This was the first time I had to deal with a puppy lipoma, and I was factually sharing my experience. I know all goldens won't get these, some Golden puppies do get these type of lipomas so I shared my story. Thankfully you never had this happen to your Golden. Please stop being so rude.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I have to agree with everyone questioning the account by Golden9 as a likely anti-vaccer trying to scare people by spreading false information. 

He or she is saying that their puppy had a fatty lipoma that was also infected... Not likely. A lipoma is a fatty mass and doesn't contain puss. A cyst or abscess can contain puss. But not a lipoma unless it also somehow became infected which really unlikely.

More importantly, the lab testing for possible malignant cells also supposedly did heavy metal testing on the sample. That didn't happen because that's simply not how excised lipomas are tested. The sample would be sent in for cytology (microscopic analysis of the cells usually gathered via fine needle aspiration) which has absolutely no capability of detecting any metals. Or the sample would undergo histopathology examination (which would be more likely given a full excision and involves looking at prepared and stained tissue under a microscope) and also wouldn't test for metals of any kind.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

Golden9: So here's a suggestion: Please post the vet report you have, or message me the details of the vet and the case number (and your permission), and i'll personally pay for a report from that vet (which I will stipulate must not identify you or your dog - but will identify the vet) which details the diagnosis of what your puppy presented with, how this was treated, what tests were performed and their results, and what final outcome there was for your puppy. I'd also like info on the age, vaccination status, height and weight of your pup - to understand it's condition - before this serious medical event occurred. If you could post the pups OFA clearances and pedigree and breeder details too, that would be very helpful. We can post the details direct from the vet here - no messing from me - and the Golden Retriever forum members will help to give you a 360 degree review of all of the information supplied. This might help Golden Retriever owners worldwide to avoid (or treat early) a similar situation in the future. What do you think?


----------

